# Ruth can you tell me in English what this means?



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ruth
I am currently changing clinics and have been sent a summary of treatment from my old clinic to give to my new one, I understand most of it but the following bit I am not entirely sure about

"an ultrasound scan showed your uterus was anteverted with an endometrial thickness of 9.5mm"

Any clarification in English would be appreciated
Thanks
Dydie xx


----------



## tamsjh (Oct 27, 2004)

Dydie
I asked the lady doing my scan what that meant and she said  "An anteverted uterus is one that tilts slightly forward; it is the normal position for the uterus."  hope that helps
Tam


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like a normal scan result to me Anteverted is as has already said, just the womb tipping forward which happens for most women. 9.5mm thickness is a normal thickness for mid cycle.

Ruth


----------

